# Duyuru > Gündem >  Rodos'ta Tarihi Mason Ayini

## bozok

*Rodos'ta Tarihi Mason Ayini* 


*Yeni şafak Gazetesi* 
*17.01.2008*
*(Açıkistihbarat.com'dan...)*



_(Açık İstihbarat : Bu haberi okurken; Ramazan Bayramı'nda "bayram namazı kılma" bahanesi ile ; Aydın Doğan, arkadaşı Taylan Bilgel ; Ertuğrul üzkök , Fehmi Koru , Mehmet Y. Yılmaz , Sedat Ergin ve Ahmet Hakan' ın yaptığı ünlü Rodos gezisini hatırlamanızı tavsiye ederiz. )_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Türk ve Yunan Masonlar, Tapınak şövalyeleri'nin Rodos adasındaki tarihi mabedinde ilk kez biraraya gelerek ayin yaptı. *Türkiye'deki Bodrum Locası'ndan 21 kişinin katıldığı ayini 'Yunanistan Büyük üstadı' yönetti.*

*Rodos adasındaki Tapınak şövalyeleri'nin 'Büyük Mabedi'ni restore ederek yeniden ibadete açan Yunanistan Büyük Mason Locası*, açılışı tarihi bir ayinle gerçekleştirdi. 

*Türkiye Büyük Mason Locası'na bağlı Bodrum Locası üstad-ı Muhteremi Ataman Tomruk'un da aralarında bulunduğu 21 mason*, Rodos adasında giderek açılış ayinine katıldı. 

Tapınak şövalyeleri'nden kalma 'Büyük Mabet'te hiç biraraya gelmeyen Türk ve Yunan Masonlar ilk kez aynı çatı altında ayin yaptı. 

*MüZEYİ TEKRAR TAPINAK YAPTILAR*
2006 yılında Yunanistan Kültür Bakanlığı, Rodos adasında Tapınak şövalyelerinden kalma bazı binaları, restorasyon çalışmaları karşılığında Kleoveolos Locası'na tahsis etti. 

Yunanistan Büyük Mason Locası'nın da izniyle bu binalarda Türk masonlarla ortak ayinler düzenleme kararı alındı. 

*TüRKLERE üZEL DAVET*
Yunan Büyük Locası'nın katkılarıyla, tarihi eser statüsündeki çok sayıda eser ve Tapınak şövalyeleri'nin ibadetleri için kullandığı *'Büyük Mabed' Kleoveolos Locası tarafından restore edildi.* 

Müze olarak kullanılan 'Büyük Mabed' restore edilirken tekrar ibadet edilecek şekilde tasarlandı. Bina ve mabetler kullanıma hazır hale gelince ilk ayin için Kleoveolos Locası 2007'nin başlarında Türkiye'deki Bodrum Locası'nı adaya davet etti. 

Türkiye Büyük Mason Locası'na bağlı *Bodrum Locası üstad-ı Muhteremi Ataman Tomruk*'un başkanlığındaki 21 mason, turistik bir feribotla 22 Nisan günü Rodos'a hareket ettiler. 

*GİZLİ AYİN 22 NİSAN GECESİ*
22 Nisan'ı 23 Nisan'a bağlayan gece de Rodos adasındaki Tapınak şövalyeleri'nden kalma, kısa süre öncesine kadar "müze" olan tarihi 'Büyük Mabet'te ortak ayin yapıldı. 

*Böylece uluslararası masonik organizasyonlarda biraraya gelmeyen İngiliz 'ritin'ine (üst organizasyon) bağlı Türk masonlar ile İskoç 'ritin'ine bağlı Yunan masonları ilk kez ortak bir ayinde aynı çatı altında buluştu.* 

*DERGİDE 'TURİSTİK GEZİ DEĞİLDİ' İTİRAFI*
Mahalli basında o tarihlerde bu ziyaretten bahsedilmiş, ancak loca yöneticileri, gezinin sadece turistik amaçlı olduğunu ve masonik bir etkinlik yapılmadığını ileri sürmüşlerdi. 

Ancak Masonların yayın organı olan *Tesviye dergisi* son sayısında, 22-23 Nisan tarihleri arasında Rodos'a yapılan ziyaretle ilgili tartışmalara açıklık getirdi. 

*üzden Vardar tarafından kalema alınan yazıda, gezinin turistik amaçlı olmadığı ilk kez açıklandı.* Yazıda tarihi ayin detaylarıyla anlatılırken, gezinin masonlar açısından önemine de değnildi.

*'Mabede önce çıraklar girdi sonra ustalar'*
Masonların yayın organı olan Tesviye dergisinin son sayısında üzden Vardar tarihi gezi ve ayini şöyle anlattı: 

_"Rodos'lu Kardeşlerin davetlisi olarak Rodos'a gidildi. Atina'dan Rodos'a gelen Yunanistan Büyük Locası Büyük üstadı ve Büyük üstat Kaymakamı ile tanışıldı. Daha sonra birlikte Mabede gidildi._ 

_Mabet, eski Rodos şovalyeleri'nden kalma, eski bir taş binadaydı._ 

_Toplantı başlarken Mabede, önce çıraklar sonra kalfalar ve üstatlarla görevliler sırayla alındılar._ 

_En sonunda da Yunanistan Büyük Loca'sı Büyük üstadı ve Büyük üstat Kaymakamı alındılar._ 

_Eski ve Kabul Edilmiş Skoç ritinde çalışan Rodos Locasında çırak derecesinde, bizimkinden çok farklı bir tekris töreni ilgiyle izlendi._ 

_Tören sona erdiğinde Büyük üstat bir konuşma yaptı. Büyük üstat, 'Türkiye'den gelen Kardeşlerin ziyaretlerinden büyük mutluluk duyduğunu' belirttikten sonra, 'bu önemli gecede bulunmak için Büyük üstat Kaymakamı ile Atina'dan geldiklerini' söyledi._ 

_'Türk ve Yunan Localarının karşılıklı olarak çalışma yapmalarının en büyük hayali olduğunu' söyleyen Büyük üstat, Bodrum Locasının ziyaretinin, bu büyük hayalinin gerçekleşmesine yardımcı olmasını diledi.?_ 

Yazıda ayrıca, Bodrum Locası'nın Rodos ziyaretlerinin süreceği belirtilirken, Kleoveolos Locası'nın da Bodrum'a davet edildiğinin altı çizildi.

*Komşu biraderler hiç buluşmadı*
Türkiye ile Yunanistan arasında zaman zaman yaşanan krizler nedeniyle her iki ülkenin mason teşkilatları bugüne kadar ortak projelere imza atamadılar. 

*Hatta Türkiye ile Yunanistan masonları, devletleri nezdinde zor durumda kalmamak için farklı ritinlere (İskoç ve İngiliz-Amerikan) bağlı biçimde örgütlenerek, uluslararası masonik etkinliklerde biraraya gelme "riskinden" de kurtulmuş oldular.* 

Ancak bu durum, geçtiğimiz yıl Yunanistan Büyük Locası'nın yaptığı girişimlerle Tapınak şovalyeleri'nden kalma tarihi bir mabette yapılan ayinle tersine döndü.

----------

